# Advice needed on choosing a Dr and also a diabetic specialist in Dubai



## Crowjam (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, this is my first time using this forum and you can tell this by the fact i put my first thread on the Sandpit the first time round (apologies for that),

I have just moved to Dubai and need to find a good Dr for me and the family but also a reputable ( and possibly cheap) diabetic specialist or centre for check ups and prescriptions...any suggestions? Preferably near the JLT / Marina area.. 
Any help would be appreciated 
Cheers 

cheCheers.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Emirates Hospital in Habtoor Business Tower opposite Habtoor Grand in the Marina (for general stuff, no idea about diabetes). Not sure on costs as it's all covered by my medical insurance. I would recommend.


----------



## Crowjam (Oct 2, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I use Emirates Hospital in Habtoor Business Tower opposite Habtoor Grand in the Marina (for general stuff, no idea about diabetes). Not sure on costs as it's all covered by my medical insurance. I would recommend.


Hi, thanks for this, I will give them a shout and see if they have a diabetes facility. Cheers


----------

